# LBR Enterprises



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I see LBR Enterprises are back on ebay again with a different seller's name. If I remember correctly, there were some people here who had trouble dealing with them..I know nothing about them or their business practices, this is just a head-ups.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

What name does it show up as, to confirm it is the same group???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

teledoc said:


> What name does it show up as, to confirm it is the same group???


The seller is "va251962", and the location of the parts is Goshen, Kentucky...The pictures of their parts has a bright red background, and I remember that background distinctly. NOT to be confused with the seller "Biggameboy", who has wonderful stuff and is a superb seller!! Again, not to bad-mouth anyone, just a heads up.


----------

